# DOGS AND POLITICS...a bit of silliness for the day.



## Ozarkgal (Nov 16, 2012)

A bit of silliness for the day.... I have three very smart little mini schnauzer fellows, aka "the gangstas".. I have figured out which political party each are affiliated with,  as they definitely have their own opinions on things.  

*Rooney*,:love_heart: my oldest and the boss of the crew is a republican.  He is conservative and likes to tell the others what to do.  He would make a good union boss.  He would definitely love to belong to a 1%er as he likes the best of everything.

*Squiggy*, my youngest is an independent. You never know which way he will go and he will not make up his mind to do anything until the last minute, when death treats are imminent. As we were moving into our cabin in the woods, he took his independent self up into the hills and ate something very dead.  Later that evening as we had just started to settle down for a relaxing drink after a hard day of work, he decided to share it with us in the form of an incredibly stinky puddle of puke in the middle of the floor.   Had it not been for hubby coming to the rescue to clean it up, while my brother and I were dry heaving our guts out and running out of the room, I would have to walk out, shut the door and never come back!

*Ohno*, my middle guy is definitely a democrat.  He will not do anything without a handout.  More than anything thought, he hates guns.  He hates the boom they make, he hates the way they look.  If you take a gun out of the case he runs. Last spring, hubby was shooting snakes in the creek (sorry if there are snake lovers here, but we hate snakes and killing them is the way we roll, they are copperheads and waters mocs here, and we don't stop to ask their credentials.)  Apparently, Ohno decided because of the gunshot it would be a good time to run off deep into the woods.  After all, that is the safest place to be in the spring with copperheads coming out of hibernation and coyotes and bobcats looking for a well-fed tasty schnauzer morsel.  Upon discovering he was gone, hubby got in the truck to go up the road to look for him, and I started out through the woods, walking through a dry creekbed, screaming his name at every step like a crazy woman.  When I got to the end of the creek bed and would have been forced to trek through knee high underbrush, I decided it was time to turn back and get boots, if I was going to press on.  At this point I heard a blood curdling  scream about 200 feet ahead of me, which sounded like an animal being killed. Of course, I knew it was Ohno being eaten by an animal that didn't care that he was my sweet boy that I raised and nurtured from a pup, or that I had just paid a $1200 vet bill for him.  I turned back to get my boots, now sad and trying to hold it together as I pictured in my mind Ohno being lunch for some wild animal, but still calling to him all the way to the front porch.  As I stepped up onto the porch I happened to look back and there was Ohno on my heel. Where he was or where he came from, to this day he isn't telling. I can only surmise he was laying back in some hiding spot chuckling at the drama he was causing.


Disclaimer:  No disrespect intended for anyone's party affilation.layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2012)

Cute Ozarkgal!   Here's my Independent who also like to roll in and eat funky stuff, also leans toward Demcratic when it comes to gunshots, don't like them guns at all!   PS: those schnauzers make some nice tasty morsels for the predators.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 16, 2012)

SeaBreeze, he's(?) beautiful.  Such a great aristocratic schnauzer face. I have to figure out how to post pics.  Most of my pictures are on a disc now because my computer crashed.  Luckily my computer guru was able to pull them off the hard drive for me.  I'll try to get some up in the near future..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Ozarkgal, it's a he, named Hans and 10+ years young.   I put his pic in my photo album first, then copied for the post.  You can upload pics from your computer too, just use the "Insert Image" button at the top of the posts, two over from the smiley face.   Looking forward to seeing the gangstas!


----------

